# Just picked up a SA Ultra Compact 1911 in 9mm



## StainlessSteel215 (Nov 12, 2012)

First post, excited to share my recent purchase of my SA 1911 in 9mm.....she's a real cutie! Anyone else own one and can weigh in with performance over time? Bought it used in excellent condition minus a slight idiot scratch on the frame. I carry a G26 as my primary CCW but looking forward to interchanging with this compact 1911. And it fits my IWB DeSantis holster perfectly


----------



## Ronso (Nov 5, 2010)

That is a real looker! Congratulations and good luck!


----------

